# sealing natural bamboo shoots



## Bellaru (Jul 2, 2009)

Have you read up on or thought about marine grade epoxy? It can be alittle pricey but is supposed to be good. I used it when I made a back drop for in my tank.


----------



## customdrumfinishes (Apr 4, 2008)

aquaticmagic sells the bamboo caves, they are burned and black in color, i guess to seal them ?
i have read up on bamboo in aquariums several times and seems everyone has there own opinion on it lecching or falling apart in the tank if left natural and dried out.

id like to know how to keep it in the tank an it not rot. the marine grade epoxy or fiberglass resin would work but it would be shinny , plastic looking and not cheap.

this post should be moved to the diy forum


----------



## ER9 (Aug 2, 2008)

krylon sells clear gloss and clear matt spray finish in spray paint cans. its acrylic resin based and i would think an excellent sealer for bamboo. the clear matt might not look as 'plastic' as the gloss. basically its acrylic resin (same used in acrylic aquariums) dissolved in solvents. it might be a good alternative to the urethane but give it a day to cure and then soak it to remove any residual solvents.


----------



## brycerb (Feb 22, 2009)

I have heard that if you let the bamboo grow out of the tank it will stop it from rotting.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

I forget the company but somebody makes an actual catilized spray clear out of can. You can only find it at autobody supply stores (not like autozone). It is somewhat pricey as well. I think this would do the trick as it actually has hardener in it (it is like 2 part expoxy). I would be it is overkill but if you are really struggling, might be worth a shot. I think any clear enamal will hold up well, especially automotive stuff in a can (though it doesn't compare to automotive paint out of a gun).


----------

